
Stay home. SF is requiring people to stay home except for essential needs. - pmoriarty
https://sf.gov/stay-home-except-essential-needs#main-content
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22596539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22596539).

